# Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm



## Jettaway (Jan 9, 2001)

If anyone is interested in me modding your lamps to look like this email me at [email protected] I am charging $365.00. The lights use halogen 9006 bulbs but you can upgrade to a 9006 HID kit. H7 and D2S HID bulbs can also be retrofitted. The lights are simple plug and play. 
The set pictured was sold to unclubbedvdub. He is using an HID kit.
























Beam pattern with Halogen bulbs:








Beam pattern with D2S kit retrofitted:








Beam pattern with 9006 HID kit

*Cost: $365.00 plus exchange of your lamps.
Email: [email protected]* 



_Modified by Jettaway at 12:38 PM 5-8-2003_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (Jettaway)*

Got a better pic of this.......just wanna see the quality of the conversion. Thx!


----------



## Jettaway (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (gsantelli)*

Here's are some closeups :


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (Jettaway)*

you lose high beam funtion with this right?


----------



## Jettaway (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (VReihenmotor6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you lose high beam funtion with this right?[HR][/HR]​Yeah no highbeams.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm ()*

Could you just get the 'Bora' headlights with seperate low/highs and the stacked turn signal fog lights in between.
I would like to get something for my sister in laws Jetta


----------



## Jettaway (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm () (MichaelW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Could you just get the 'Bora' headlights with seperate low/highs and the stacked turn signal fog lights in between.
I would like to get something for my sister in laws Jetta[HR][/HR]​You can get OEM Bora headlights from Performance Cafe.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (Jettaway)*

Very good-looking conversion.
Keep in mind those of you thinking of doing an HID conversion later...
This will give you a similar beam pattern as the Hella Dual Round projectors will.
So, if going HID's you should take into consideration the right hand side flare which is good for halogen but not so great with HID.
So, my question is (Jettaway):
Can you tailor this conversion using an HID version of those projectors???
I'm not knocking this at all...just want to point out to those that this is a perfect halogen retrofit but still needs a bit of mods to get it HID-ready.
Later,


----------



## Jettaway (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (nater)*

What exactly is wrong with the right hand side flare? Which beam pattern picture are you talking about?


----------



## Jettaway (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (Jettaway)*

I see what your saying! The cutoff sheild can be modified to make it work.


----------



## SiDeeFung (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (Jettaway)*

What kind of projectors are you using for the 9006?


----------



## Jettaway (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (SiDeeFung)*

Hella 90mm retrofitted with 9006


----------



## Nik Pali (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (Jettaway)*









hella 90mms are the shizzle - great output http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (Jettaway)*

Amen Bro (Jettaway)...
Exactly what I was talking about. It is a relatively easy fix.
That right side "flare" is nothing when halogen is in there but it's a bit high with HID's. But as you showed in your last post, very easy to fix.
Later,


----------



## kenavery7 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (Jettaway)*

coming to the Boston area anytime soon?? 
I am def interested.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (Jettaway)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Nice fix. Equivalent to what I did for my HDRs 
What's sorta interesting about these shields though is that they're symetrical and
thus you can take and flip em over to convert from RHD to LHD or vise versa. The Hella's rotate the 
projector within the housing to accomplish the same thing, but it means the added shield piece would have
to be reworked. 
BTW, you'll find that the upper horizontal cutoff with this setup is as good as it gets, and can be 
put up against any OEM HID kit. The remaining difference (besides levellers), is that the reflector 
behind the shield for Halogen lights tends to focus a bit more light on the ground at
near/intermediate distances than OEM HID optics. A lot of OEM HID patterns
have what looks like a fairly distinct lower cutoff and they put 90% of the light out
just under the upper cutoff where it does the most good. Halogen projector retrofits put a lot of 
light out there too, but more up close as well, which isn't totally optimal, but is quite acceptible
and worlds better than the original Halogens.
ian


[Modified by Daemon42, 3:02 PM 3-27-2003]


----------



## GTiMark23 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (Jettaway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaway* »_If anyone is interested in me modding your lamps to look like this email me at [email protected] I am charging $365.00. The lights use halogen 9006 bulbs but you can upgrade to a 9006 HID kit. The lights are simple plug and play. 
The set pictured was sold to unclubbedvdub. He is using an HID kit.
























Beam pattern with Halogen bulbs:








Beam pattern with D2S kit retrofitted:








Beam pattern with 9006 HID kit









Cost: $365.00 plus exchange of your lamps.
Email: [email protected]


Are you doing this for Golf IV


----------



## Jettaway (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (GTiMark23)*

Yes I do make them for gti's as well. Email me for pictures.
[email protected]


----------



## GTiMark23 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (Jettaway)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbin99 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (Jettaway)*

How fast can you make a set of GLX projectors for a MKIV Jetta? Also, I am assuming that it is $365 + shipping correct? Have you been able to fix the cut off on the beam pattern? I know there isn't a problem with halogen, but I plan on doing a HID kit. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (vdubbin99)*

Can you get a high/low HID kit for 9006?


----------



## Jettaway (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Jetta projector lamps using hella 90mm (askibum02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *askibum02* »_Can you get a high/low HID kit for 9006?

HI/LO kit will not work with the hella 90mm. What I can do for you though is source some bi-xenon projectors so you will have high beam function.


----------

